# Bela Bartok solo Sonata (1944) for guitar



## Dejour

Bartok Solo-Sonata in my arrangement for guitar, originally written for the violin. I hope my all violin friends here at FB still will be friends after this video. 
Enjoy


----------



## tdc

A nice transcription and performance, well done! :tiphat:


----------



## malc

Have you done a PDF?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I bought the score from Universal Editions.


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

Bravo i liked this, well done.


----------



## Guest

An amazing accomplishment. Much of it sounds idiomatic, but I'm sure it's the devil to play!


----------

